# Baby Steps



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought I would share a little milestone I accomplished this week. I played a round on Monday and for the first time since I started playing again I broke 100. It wasn't by much, I shot a 99, but boy it sure felt good to get a round into double digits instead of triple. My next goal is to break 90. What are the current game goals you guys are working on?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

My current goal is putting I used to be strong in this aspect but it has faded off I want to get back to a one/two putt for all well most holes. Nice post with that spam too it's gone now


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Putting is always on my to do list, I struggle constantly with it. It's my least favorite thing to practice and the one part of the game I have the most trouble with. I can hit the driving range for hours without getting bored, but I loose interest after just 15 or 20 minutes of putting practice. I honestly think my current improvement is coming from my approach game. It's coming back faster than any other part of my game for me, but I was pretty good at approach before I stopped playing so it makes sense. 

Thanks for cleaning up the spam, it's one of my pet pevies. I've moderated and been a memeber on many forums over the years, you get to the point of being able to pick up on what the true intentions of some posters are.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i don't mind putting prac but I hate when the prac green plays different to the greens on the course. I think it is an area that a lot of golfers over look, they think they just need to spend time on the driving range which you do but what is the point of getting to greens in reg. if you then 3-4 putt? But if this game was easy we'd all get bored and not play it.

thats cool about the spam I hate it too, sometimes I'll give a poster a response with a question in it to see if they are real or not if they don't reply in a couple of days then it's bye bye. Keep up the good work!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> i don't mind putting prac but I hate when the prac green plays different to the greens on the course. I think it is an area that a lot of golfers over look, they think they just need to spend time on the driving range which you do but what is the point of getting to greens in reg. if you then 3-4 putt? But if this game was easy we'd all get bored and not play it.
> 
> thats cool about the spam I hate it too, sometimes I'll give a poster a response with a question in it to see if they are real or not if they don't reply in a couple of days then it's bye bye. Keep up the good work!


The putting green always plays different. generally its the last to get cut, if you try the afternoon you should see simular putting on the actual green and practice


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

on some coures yes Bob and on some a BIG NO. I play one course and it doesn't matter what time you play it the prac green is different.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Surtees said:


> I think it is an area that a lot of golfers over look, they think they just need to spend time on the driving range which you do but what is the point of getting to greens in reg. if you then 3-4 putt?


Truer words were never spoken my friend. We've all heard it and it's the reason my mom beats the dickens out of me every time I play her; "Drive for show, putt for dough". I'm pretty sure I could break 90 now if I could eliminate the dreaded 3 putt and I'm going to muster up the discipline to practice on the putting greens more than I do. I also love to play different courses, I think that throws my putting off some as well. I know we've sort of touched on it in another thread, but what do you guys do to get around the fact that a lot of times the practice greens don't match the playing greens?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> on some coures yes Bob and on some a BIG NO. I play one course and it doesn't matter what time you play it the prac green is different.



Are you putting for accuracy or speed on the practice green? I try them for speed and they help. unless you have an 18 inch putt for par on a par 5 then no putting green going to help. I had nightmares about that. the worst part was hearing the ribbing with an Aussie accent:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad I've gotten into your head that much that you hear me in your nightmares Bob! 
YesI am normally checking for speed as you said from 18 inch you missed that one in your head. I think even when you go to the driving range it's good to spend time on the prac green even if it is different from the greens on your regular course I think just the time on the green can improve your game. what I dislike is when the prac green on a course before you play is totatlly different to the ones on the course yes most are pretty close which is good because there will even be some slight difference between greens on the course.

Cajun one thing that was said in another thread was that once someone had holed out on the 1st if the course was quiet was that they would spend a few min having prac putts on the 1st, which is good if the course is quiet but not something you can do if it is busy.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Cajun one thing that was said in another thread was that once someone had holed out on the 1st if the course was quiet was that they would spend a few min having prac putts on the 1st, which is good if the course is quiet but not something you can do if it is busy.


Ummmm...yeah, that's me, I do it regularly....



Cajun said:


> The local course I play also has the practice green to playing green speed problems for sure. It's so much different, that I've taken to using the first hole as a practice green if no one is waiting. I play my shot, but I drop a couple more balls and putt them in and call it good. I've never resorted to that before, but the comparison between the greens are terrible.


I posted it in the "range balls" thread. I had to wait the other day until hole 3 to get out in front of a group of four. I'm sure I'm not going to have that luxury when the weather gets nicer. I'm hoping with nicer weather the practice greens and playing greens get closer in comparison. I know right now those keepers must be struggling just to keep up.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I knew that I had seen it some where I just couldn't be bothered going and looking for it.  I was just giving you your own advice back... 
Yes I can image the greens keepers in you area would be falt out keeping them clean and short atm.
Ours are the oppisite atm they are busy keeping water up to them sothat they dont die in the heat.....


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, the last couple of weeks, when they are open, the greens feel like walking on giant sponges. They're very very slow, but the ball almost kicks up a rooster tail of water.  Last month, they completely froze them over on purpose to protect them from the extreme lows we had. It worked, they looked great afterward. It makes sense, we use to do that back home to protect strawberry plants from low temps.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife and I had a GREAT round today. My wife was able, in just her third round ever played, to par one of the holes that's a tough par 3 over a lake and then a severe uphill to the green. I was really proud of her. I we only played 9, but I shot a 50, 4 strokes better than I've ever played the front nine at Monroe. I also, for the first time since my come back, made a birdie today.  It was a short 140 yard par 3, but I flopped it up on the green then drained a 10 footer for the birdie. Man, it felt good!

Then I'll be damned... *THE SAINTS WON THE SUPERBOWL!* :headbang:

It was a good day!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you've had a pretty close to perfect day Cajun. Nice work on the Birdie too!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Sounds like you've had a pretty close to perfect day Cajun. Nice work on the Birdie too!


Yep, pretty close. :thumbsup:


----------

